# layout suggestion please for this low tech tank



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

It's a really nice start. Perhaps all that's needed is a couple of weeks to let it grow in a bit more?

You could try a black background. Not that it looks bad right now, but the white stripe towards the top (projection from lights?) and the powerhead would both be hidden, plus a bit more contrast with the light green plants.

Perhaps a fish or two?


----------



## EnigmaticGuppy92 (Jan 31, 2012)

maybe ad some background plants behind the feture extending half to two thirds across the back of the tank i think vallisneria would work well gooood tank


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

lighter gravel or sand to fill out the negative space.


----------



## EnigmaticGuppy92 (Jan 31, 2012)

ye i agree probably sand perhaps


----------



## leeteekyung (Jul 7, 2011)

wasserpest : yes the white stripe is a reflection of TL5 lighting, thanks for reminding me about the power head
engimaticguppy : backgound plants? that can be good, thanks.
eldachleich : i have burrowed some moss there, and it will grow cover the all of substrate i think, thanks for give me suggestion bro
well, i think the setup need some changes, i will rescape it at weekend, please also comment some update later guys


----------



## EnigmaticGuppy92 (Jan 31, 2012)

lad to help keep us posted


----------



## Volkswagen (Jan 18, 2012)

I always admire your work. 

The only thing I would change is to put something towards the back corner that covered the power head from the view of an observer standing in front of the tank.


----------



## Elbowsdeep (Mar 26, 2010)

I have to agree with wasserpest. I think a black background would make a world of difference in this tank. I think it'll make the plants pop.


----------



## leeteekyung (Jul 7, 2011)

hi all, thanks for many comments, thats why im here to learn and get inputs from you all.
minor update here, i just move the hill (hercules?) to the left a bit to cover the power head, i'm still not sure, should i add smaller hill at the right side? thanks again guys.
about the background, i will think about it later after i finished with the scape first.


----------



## leeteekyung (Jul 7, 2011)

i just reliaze that from the front view the branches look like a horn, to simetrical zzz..
LOL. i will fix it later.
rule number ## in aquascaping : avoid simetrical shape


----------



## leeteekyung (Jul 7, 2011)

progress or regress? sometime i think the previuos one is better, what do you think guys? thanks for commenting


----------



## synthorange (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah I like the density in the previous picture. Now it looks like you're waiting for it to grow out again!


----------



## leeteekyung (Jul 7, 2011)

the plants seem to be angry because i moved them so many time, now they are shrinking i guess hehe
thanks for giving opinion.


----------



## leeteekyung (Jul 7, 2011)

hi guys, some update here.
i got couple of woods in bargain so i rescape my tank again, still the same equipment and specification.
input please, any constructive comments will be very appreciated, thanks guys.


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

leeteekyung said:


> hi all, i rescaped my tank and this the outcome. sometimes i feel unsatisfied and i think i can make this scape looks better. i like the focus point there so i think i will just add 'something' around it, do u guys have any suggestions what should i add there? stones? more wood? or plants? thanks guys, inputs are really appreciated.


WOW. I wouldn't change anything. It's really nice. Just give time for the plants to fill in. Good job on the scape.


----------



## leeteekyung (Jul 7, 2011)

thanks doncityz, any suggestion what plants should i fill in there?


----------



## leeteekyung (Jul 7, 2011)

i still feel unsatisfied, i rescaped it a bit again and still thinking how to improve the layout before plant them all.
do u guys have any suggestions about this set up? it will be very appreciated, thanks again.


----------



## leeteekyung (Jul 7, 2011)

some update.
its late, im very tired and this scape isnt finished yet, plus no one give me suggestion. how sad -_-'


----------



## zoragen (Nov 3, 2009)

I love the dw but how about a few rocks?

It seems like all the weight is one one side of the tank.


----------



## leeteekyung (Jul 7, 2011)

thanks zuragen for the input.
here is the finished scape


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

leeteekyung said:


> thanks zuragen for the input.
> here is the finished scape


Did you mirror the scape? It was ok before. Now it is also nice.









The flat area on the left need some sand/gravel.


----------



## leeteekyung (Jul 7, 2011)

i moved the scape to the right that i think it will make easier to clean the filter. i havent any idea about how to fill te left side, thanks for your inputs guys


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Sand on the left side would be great IMHO.
But you could put HC as well. i was told HC can grow in low tech tank
but i can never make it to work.


----------



## MitchD (Feb 14, 2012)

This looks fabulous, I think with a few months of growth it will be outstanding. I can never pull these tanks off, I always end up going back to an overgrown amazon river haha


----------



## kcartwright856 (Jan 16, 2012)

I love it. It looks to me like the perfect balance of wild and styled.

It's arranged beautifully, yet not perfectly manicured.


----------



## leeteekyung (Jul 7, 2011)

thanks for the comments guys, i think java fern is to big for this scape. do u guys have any suggestions about replacement for java fern? plant with smaller leaves but with same required parameters (light, non co2 etc)? thanks in advanced.


----------



## dasob85 (Feb 4, 2012)

beautiful! I like the white sand idea for negative space also


----------



## leeteekyung (Jul 7, 2011)

white sand? that can be good, thanks for your idea


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

I liked your original scape much better. Now you have exposed equipment that really stands out and is distracting. Having the scape on the left and the right side exposed looked more natural to me. You also do not seem to have a foreground anymore. In the original scape, it seemed to make your tank look much bigger than it is now. Personally, I wouldn't like the sand idea. I like the dark substrate with moss. Your photo on 2/22 shows the most depth of field, with space going around the mound from the front to the rear corner. That is the best looking of all of them.


----------



## vincenz (Jan 29, 2012)

The one from 2-22 looks the most complex, if you were going for that look. The most recent one looks very natural though, kind of like if you decided to cut out a chunk from a riverbank. I like it, though personally I would've mirrored it, left to right.

I would also do something about that empty space on the left side. Perhaps a solid piece of driftwood, but no plants.

:fish:


----------



## leeteekyung (Jul 7, 2011)

Robert : thanks for giving comments to my scapes Robert, especiallyi about foreground and depth, those help me to scape my tank better in the future.
vincenz : solid wood on the right? i will think about it, thanks bro for your suggestion and comment


----------

